# Installing floating shelves.



## Karren (Jan 29, 2009)

My wife bought these shelves http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...192&amp;lpage=none at Loweâ€™s the other day and the son and I installed them last nightâ€¦

It was really easyâ€¦ but if you want to put anything heavy, up to the 15 pound max weight, you really need to get at least 2 of the 6 screws into a stud.. Tools needed were a cordless drill and a couple drill bits (9/32 and 1/8), a hammer, level, stud finder, and a screw driver. Once my wife decided where she wanted themâ€¦ it took about 10 minutes to install. The shelf is supported by the two rods attached to the steel bracket.







Locate and mark the center of the nearest two studs using the stud finder. If the holes in the bracket do not line up with the studs in your wall you will have to drill a couple new holes in the bracket. Then draw a horizontal line with the level where the top of the bracket will go. Place the bracket where you want it on the wall and using a pencil, make marks in all the bracket holes. Since the screws are long, use the 1/8 drill bit to make pilot holes in the studs and the 9/32 for all the other holes since the included hollow wall anchors will be placed in them. Tap in the plastic hollow wall anchors in the larger holes and using a screw driver or a power driver, attach the bracket firmly to the wall. Slide the shelf over the two metal rods until it is tight against the wall and screw in the remaining two small black screws into the holes on the under side of the shelfâ€¦ Thatâ€™s it!!


----------



## jayleelah (Jan 29, 2009)

karren karren karren

WILL YOU MARRY ME?

you're the perfect husband!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 29, 2009)

They look really nice! Great job


----------



## Karren (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif karren karren karren
WILL YOU MARRY ME?

you're the perfect husband!

Let me go ask my wife if I can!! Lol. Thanks for the offer!!


----------



## chromacolour (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a really good idea. thanks for that.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 30, 2009)

they look really nice, when i eventually get my own house (proboably like 20 years from now) i really want shelves like that i am super obsessed with them and it is good to know they are easy to instal


----------



## Ozee (Jan 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif karren karren karren
WILL YOU MARRY ME?

you're the perfect husband!

I know could you image how much fun shopping and getting ready to go places would be!

Great shelfs Karren



your so handy


----------



## jayleelah (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let me go ask my wife if I can!! Lol. Thanks for the offer!!



ok let me know if she's ok with it.Imma go check if men can still have 4 wives in Morocco

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know could you image how much fun shopping and getting ready to go places would be!

Great shelfs Karren



your so handy

that would be soooo much fun


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2009)

they look great!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2009)

Good job Karren! They look great!


----------

